# Do you have a Williamburg Busch Garden annual pass?



## frenchieinme (Nov 24, 2006)

Need help here.  Do you have an adult annual pass to Busch Gardens in Williamsburg? I have some questions concernbing the benefits which go with it.  Your assistance is appreciated.

frenchiein   me


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 24, 2006)

*Busch Gardens Europe Silver Passport  $109.95 *


Offer expires December 31, 2006. - Special savings are based 
on full-price passport rates. No other discounts may be applied. 


Unlimited visits to Busch Gardens Europe for all of 2007! 
Free general parking at Busch Gardens Europe 
Discounted preferred parking, close to the main entrance 
10% discount at select Busch Gardens Europe merchandise shops 
10% discount at select Busch Gardens Europe restaurants 
Discount on single-day tickets for friends/relatives at Busch Gardens Europe 

50% savings on the purchase of a one-day admission for the passport member to all other Anheuser-Busch Adventure Parks (excluding Discovery Cove and Virginia Parks) for Passport members only 
3 SeaWorld Parks (Orlando, San Antonio, and San Diego) 
Busch Gardens Tampa Bay 
Adventure Island in Tampa Bay 
Sesame Place in Langhorne, PA


----------



## northovr (Nov 24, 2006)

I nave a Platinum Pass Which give me free premier parking and admission to all Busch Parks.


----------



## KHolleger (Nov 24, 2006)

We get them every year we go. BIG discount if you buy 4 or more.  I plan on renewing our silver passports before year end (for next year's trip) for only $67 each.  GREAT deal.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 24, 2006)

We have a two year platinum pass for all Busch Gardens and Seaworld parks. We get Sesame place also.  It includes  park discounts, reserved parking,admission and preferred seating at shows.  Some other perks are included such as discounts for guests.  We have had ours for nine months and have gotten our money's worth out of it already.

Kathleen


----------



## frenchieinme (Nov 24, 2006)

*A ? for all you annual pass holders...*

Can you buy Seaworld of Orlando and Busch Garden of Tampa day passes/tickets at a reduced price for yourselves and other guests?

frenchieinme


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 24, 2006)

*50% savings for Passport members only*

Can you buy Seaworld of Orlando and Busch Garden of Tampa day passes/tickets at a reduced price for yourselves and other guests?



50% savings on the purchase of a one-day admission for the 
passport member to all other Anheuser-Busch Adventure Parks 
(excluding Discovery Cove and Virginia Parks) 
*for Passport members only *
SeaWorld Parks - Orlando and Busch Gardens - Tampa Bay


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 24, 2006)

Check the website. When we purchased, we picked Seaworld as our home park. We got two guest admissions at 50 percent off and any others at 10percent off.  We have continued to get 10 percent off at any of the parks. However, sometimes there are current deals that are better than that.

The parks have a variety of specials for a second day free or third day. Sometimes there are special season passes for one park that are super deals

Always ask at the booth or customer service about their rain policy. At Busch Gardens Williamsburg, if it rains you get a second day anytime in the season for free.

Kathleen


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 21, 2007)

*Busch Gardens Europe Silver Passport - Williamsburg*

*
Plan to purchase Silver Passes 
by Opening Day March 24, 2007*

Anyone interested in spliting the cost of 
Busch Gardens - Europe - Silver Passport 
Williamsbsurg 4 Pack to save a few dollars


----------



## CMF (Mar 21, 2007)

*Hello Marty!*

I don't think you can share the passes.  One person would have to buy the set of four and get reimbursed for the price of two tickets from the second party.  This is probably what you had in mind anyway.  They ask for a name, gender, and date of birth for each pass purchased.


Charles


----------



## bonniedwan (Mar 21, 2007)

*Platinum Passports for Busch Gardens*

Charles,

You are correct, you cannot share these passes. We own the Platinum Plus Busch Gardens 2 year passes. Right on the pass it asks for photo ID. They are pretty good about not asking for ID for children, but they asked my husband & myself for them everyday that we were there last year. 

For anyone who is interested in this, it is a great deal. Our passports are good for ALL Busch Gardens Parks, all of the waterparks affiliated with Busch gardens, Sea World & Sesame Place. We have had ours for 8 months & have well gotten our use out of them already. Matter of a fact we are spending Easter Break in Williamsburg & visiting Busch Gardens again!! 

Well worth the money if you ask me! 

Bonnie Johnston


----------



## somerville (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Marty is looking to split the package, not share a pass.  I assume she wants 2 passes and is looking for someone to take the other two, so that she can get the package discount.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree, and there is nothing that I see that prohibits this.  You basically save 25% by using her method.



somerville said:


> I think Marty is looking to split the package, not share a pass.  I assume she wants 2 passes and is looking for someone to take the other two, so that she can get the package discount.


----------



## skiner (Mar 24, 2007)

*For Marty*

Do you live in Virginia?  We are in Virginia and I know two people who may be interested in splitting a four pack but they are wanting to get the two year Platinum Passports.

Is this something you could be interested in?


Liz


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 27, 2007)

If it's like it was when we bought ours two years ago, you can also buy more than four at the discounted price. Four is just the minimum. We bought five for about $1000. Have enjoyed them except one kid didn't use his much.

Sheila


----------

